# price of bulk salt??



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Wondering what everyone is paying for bulk salt this year??


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

$76 per tonne, in the yard, 25 tonne minimum


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

86 bucks out the door for about 1 1/2 yds..


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

$64 delivered.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

$53.50 a ton. And the salt is kept all indoors. Open 24 hrs on snow days.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

The mayor;442273 said:


> $53.50 a ton. And the salt is kept all indoors. Open 24 hrs on snow days.


man I wish there was a place like that around here............


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

$33.50/ton pick up. I just got 4 1/2 tons yesterday.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

*per ton*

35.50.................................


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

$42 delivered in 50 ton loads


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

i would be loosing money selling at $53.50 per ton. dmontgomery - where do you get your salt at ?


----------



## ppease (Oct 28, 2007)

$72 ton, min 4 yds


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

rblake;442608 said:


> i would be loosing money selling at $53.50 per ton. dmontgomery - where do you get your salt at ?


I buy pallets of bags from Robinsons in West Carrolton......... If I knew of a place that was open during events I would seriously consider a v box spreader.......I do not want to store bulk salt.....plus I have no way to load it.... I pay over $200 for 2450lbs..........but I only use about a ton per event....


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

$56.00 a yard here in SE Michigan and they are open 24 hours when there is inclement weather.


----------



## Stove (Nov 2, 2007)

Leisure Time LC;442790 said:


> $56.00 a yard here in SE Michigan and they are open 24 hours when there is inclement weather.


Where? or could you pm me?


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

*Salt in Westland,MI*

T&C Supply yard at Ford Rd and Newburgh. Go in and talk to Tim or Chris

Tell them Scott sent you


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

d montgomery - were up north of town so that may be a drive. i remember filling up my v- boxs with bag salt. hope we get to salt on sunday.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

$53 a ton delivered. 20 ton minimum.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

$60.00 a ton here. $170.00 a pallet.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

rblake;443126 said:


> d montgomery - were up north of town so that may be a drive. i remember filling up my v- boxs with bag salt. hope we get to salt on sunday.


yeah that is out of the way for me........I loaded my truck today.......welcome to the site and good luck....


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

$53 a ton at the lot and they are one call 24/7 not just storms!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

$53 a ton delivered here.
Bags went up a bit. $168 with tax for 2400#s


----------



## charlie22 (Oct 18, 2007)

The mayor;442273 said:


> $53.50 a ton. And the salt is kept all indoors. Open 24 hrs on snow days.


I'm looking for a bulk salt supplier near Racine, Wi. The mayor posted $53.50 per ton near East Troy open 24/7 during storms. Sounds great but I could not find a phone number. Can someone please help me with contacts and phone numbers? Hope to here from "the Mayor" or someone that can help.

Thanks!! chuck 262-552-5326

P.S. Why can't we pm (private message) here? The administrator has not enabled it?


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

charlie22;443338 said:


> Why can't we pm (private message) here? The administrator has not enabled it?


You have to be a member for 10 days and have atleast 10 posts.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

i would loe to know where people in PA/ phila are getting salt at 35.50.......XT90 can u explain


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

How about in north western New Jersey, any prices on bagged? Unfortunately there is no room for me to store tons of bulk. Thanks Mike


----------



## OSCLandscaping (Nov 18, 2007)

$88.00 a ton, if we have 30 ton or more delivered than it is $73.80 per ton.


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

Leisure Time LC;442790 said:


> $56.00 a yard here in SE Michigan and they are open 24 hours when there is inclement weather.





kmwharley;443265 said:


> $53 a ton at the lot and they are one call 24/7 not just storms!


I would like to know were??? I pay $74.00 or $79.00 Ypsi/An Arbor area


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey JD, new to the site but not to the business, also in ontario kitchener area. Just wondering where you were buying your salt for 64 tonne and wether you might be able provide me with some contact info. I only use about 350 tonne a year but I can store about 120 tonne at a time. Thanks for any help


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

~$84/ton picked up. Only open normal business hours, but they will come in on a weekend if the white stuff is flying, but they get there @ 7am and are only there for a couple hours.....I keep about 1/2 ton of bagged as back up just in case....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A Man;467700 said:


> Hey JD, new to the site but not to the business, also in ontario kitchener area. Just wondering where you were buying your salt for 64 tonne and wether you might be able provide me with some contact info. I only use about 350 tonne a year but I can store about 120 tonne at a time. Thanks for any help


Actually now that I look at it, I pay $62.50. Your PM function doesn't work yet but after 10 posts it will. When it starts working PM me and I will give you the name and phone # of the places I get it. It's too late to get salt from them this season, you have to book in the summer time.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

GreenAcresFert;446362 said:


> I would like to know were??? I pay $74.00 or $79.00 Ypsi/An Arbor area


Rock Connection in Whitmore Lake, or Wolverine has for 65 a yard I believe.....in ten yard prepay orders though.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

$42.00 per ton delivered (wholesale from Morton) If we pick up from local supplier ranges from $51-63 per ton


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

GreenAcresFert;446362 said:


> I would like to know were??? I pay $74.00 or $79.00 Ypsi/An Arbor area


There is a place on Stark Rd. in Livonia that has it for $51.00 per ton, I think Angelo's may be $53, not sure though


----------



## AngusPlow (Dec 20, 2007)

*Bulk Salt And Ice Melt*

we pay $58.00 a yard in Canton Michigan, this new supply yard near joy rd and haggerty, they arent advertising yet but they will sell. also getting ice melt and bagged rock salt, very reasonable and competitive. , they have plenty of covered salt and ice melt, and there's no lines becuase no one knows they are there.


----------



## AngusPlow (Dec 20, 2007)

That supply yard in Canton is green thumb landscape supplies,, i think they have a website also


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

$57 yard. I like the yard a lot better than the ton, because a yard is always a yard regardless of moisture content.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

andrewlawnrangr;444397 said:


> i would loe to know where people in PA/ phila are getting salt at 35.50.......XT90 can u explain


He hasn't answered because I highly doubt that price.
I pay between 55-65 delivered to Central NJ. 4 dif suppliers.


----------



## zappalawn (Dec 18, 2007)

i pay 160.50 for 2400lbs i go through about 2k lbs a event


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

zappalawn;468316 said:


> i pay 160.50 for 2400lbs i go through about 2k lbs a event


Is that price for bagged salt?


----------



## Pat Brigs (Dec 27, 2007)

Any prices for northeast PA/Pocono area? I am paying $2,200 per triaxle and have had three deliveries so far. It is very dry, but seems high, as I would assume a triaxle to be around 27 tons. $2200 / 27 = $81. Do you have a source?? Thanks.


----------



## drumbo (Dec 8, 2006)

Found a supplier in St. Louis, MO.

Bulk is $56.25/ton picked up.


----------



## AngusPlow (Dec 20, 2007)

*Salt $$$ going up?*

I just made a few phone calls around, looks like the price of salt is going up about $5 here, Ice melter has creeped up a bit also


----------

